# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  [Siemens] Ψυγείο Siemens KG46S122 σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί ξαφνικά

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Καλησπέρα, έχουμε ένα ψυγείο Siemens, μοντέλο KG46S122/02. Ενώ δούλευε μέχρι σήμερα για μερικούς μήνες τον χρόνο, χωρίς να έχει παρουσιάσει κάποιο...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

